# 2000 Audi B5 S4 won't start after new flywheel, clutch installation



## ncS4 (Mar 14, 2012)

Hi guys, 

The clutch was recently replaced in my Audi, and I went with a genuine Clutchmasters FX400, a Fidanza aluminium flywheel P/N 112621, Sachs pilot bushing and slave cylinder, the shop said installation went smoothly with all of it, but now the car won't start -- it turns over continuously, but is throwing two codes P0341 and P0346 which are camshaft sensor errors, but the strange thing is that the car had no problem starting before it went to the shop. The shop is still trying to diagnose it but they're having trouble as well figuring out this beast. The engine was never dropped, only the transmission and exhaust. The intake was removed for better access to the top bolts on the transmission. 

Does anyone have any suggestions? Is there normally problems after changing the flywheel? 

One more question, the overheat light has been randomly coming on, yet the temp gauge shows perfect temperature... any ideas? 

Thanks so much, 
NCS4


----------



## VWDOC2000 (Apr 28, 2008)

1st. The car should have been brought to me. 
2nd. Check for bent pins in the cam sensor on the drivers side.


----------



## ncS4 (Mar 14, 2012)

Damn -- I just can't go anywhere without running in to you, can I? 

I called Fidanza and they said it sounds like they didn't adjust the crank sensor to the new flywheel, so that would throw the cam sensor codes as well. 

Either way, the shop is fixing it now at their expense.


----------



## bobtec (Jan 24, 2009)

They have installed the flywheel in the wrong loction.it can be bolted in a few locations.
Bob Mann


----------



## cederrowe (Feb 10, 2008)

You ever figure this out?


----------

